# Sicce Voyager circulation pump



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

Anyone used them?

They claim no noise when using a wavemaker and I have seen some post forums saying they were silent but no longer term users have commented. Considering the Sicce Voyager 2 Pump - 800GPH

I have only found one place that sells them so far pets and ponds. Any others so I can compare prices?

thx


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

I saw some Sicce Pumps at SUM. You should check them out.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

March has one on his frag tank, and it won't start reliably, even though he cleans it regularly.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

rburns24 said:


> March has one on his frag tank, and it won't start reliably, even though he cleans it regularly.


they have a 3 year warranty and I don't think they have been on the market that long?


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

Shoryureppa said:


> I saw some Sicce Pumps at SUM. You should check them out.


I sent ken an email, hoping he responds as I don't want to drive all that way for nothing


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

*Voyager 4*

Hey Tim, just want to throw this out there just in case&#8230;

I have a pair of Sicce Voyager 4 pumps I picked up from another member here about 3 weeks ago. I don't have them installed on my display tank right now since these are too powerful for my setup. I plan to use them once I upgrade to a bigger tank (still a while before that happens).

I bought them also because of the good reviews and also thought it was an excellent deal for the price ($60/pair, nine months old).










I'd consider selling the pair for the same price I paid in case you are interested. Let me know, I'd even take a nice small SPS colony as trade if you have any


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

1600 gph!

that is a great price, but way too big I think. The plan was for the sicce 2's as they only push out 750 so I could use them on my 65 while waiting to upgrade tanks. I could see a pair of 1600's blowing the eyes off of my fish LOL. Planning on a 125 gal tank but looks like that has to be pushed off a bit now too.

Have you tried them out too see how they work? Apparently they pump out water a bit differently, more like a strong surge rather than a more concentrated streeam.

Anyways let me think on it as it is a great price. tempting  I don't have any sps at all. Leathers mushrooms and some acans.


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

No problem, I only brought it up as they are the model of pump you were looking for, only twice more powerful  I don't blame you, lol.

I did test them in a tall bucket to see what the flow rate is like. These pumps can displace large volumes of water for sure and are very quiet (I could hear a slight humming noise but it's probably vibration from the bucket/magnet). The main difference is the output feels gentle somewhat and the flow rate can be controlled simply by adjusting the front "deflectors" to make the flow pattern either wide or narrow.

What made the the decision easy for me was the adjustability. Check out this demo on youtube:

(video marker already set at 3:08 sec)






.


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

Tim said:


> Anyways let me think on it as it is a great price. tempting  I don't have any sps at all. Leathers mushrooms and some acans.


p.s. Btw sorry Tim, l will actually be holding onto these pumps so my apologies in advance in case you gave it more thoughts and changed your mind


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

zk4444 said:


> p.s. Btw sorry Tim, l will actually be holding onto these pumps so my apologies in advance in case you gave it more thoughts and changed your mind


haha no problem at all. The more I look at these pumps the more I am sold on them. Looking more into it, I think the 1600 gph will be too strong for the 125 I am getting. I would rather have a couple of the voyageur 2's (800 gph) and add more if I have to.

I rarely see these selling in the forums. Either they are hard to get or nobody wants to part with them once they do lol.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

I think I might try one out as well. They look pretty versatile.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I have a pair I got from SUM and they work just find for me plus u can have different flow options


----------

